# Do you have a smartphone (Iphone, Blackberry etc?)



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have one? 

How much has it helped you/made your life easier? and in what way? Do you justify spending the monthly fees on it or do you get it through work? 

I have been eyeing the new iPhone, sure it's nice to have but to me it's more of a want vs. need thing. Do I want one, absolutely. Do I need one? Not at the moment.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I like some of the features of a smartphone but am not willing to pay for a data plan, so I've been using a simple cellphone for calls and an iPod Touch for smartphone features, which requires having a WiFi connection. You can actually do the same thing with an iPhone, a Nokia E71, or other smartphone that allows you to use WiFi -- just get a voice-only plan and use WiFi connections for your smartphone applications. The disadvantage of course is that WiFi is frequently unavailable and often costs money.

I just came back from a trip to Washington DC, where 80% of the population appears to be using smartphones, mostly Blackberries and iPhones. It was amusing and a little creepy to stand on a Metro platform and see all these people staring down at their phones and tapping away, oblivious to the world around them.

To me, the chief advantage of a smartphone is also its chief drawback: not only are you always available by phone, but by email as well. It can be helpful if you are traveling in the midst of a busy time at work and need to keep up with your email, but it can also lead to a lack of "down" time and it encourages employers and colleagues to expect you to be available 24/7.

I do find a smartphone useful in daily life: the iPod/iPhone has an app that shows me when the next bus will be passing by at the top of my street, and tells me how frequently the Metro trains are running on my line. I love the mapping capabilities -- even the iPod Touch, which doesn't have GPS, can use triangulation of known WiFi spots to show you where you are. It's remarkably accurate. Once it knows your location you can just type in a word like "pizza" and it'll populate the map with all pizza places in your area, and you can tap on any one to get the phone number (with the iPhone you can make a call as well). You can also use the iPod Touch to get turn-by-turn mapped directions that work even when you're out of range of WiFi (you have to use the Maps app to map out your route when you're connected to WiFi, but it saves the directions and you can follow them all the way home without being connected. It's not quite like GPS, more like a printout of Google Maps directions, but I've used it on several trips and it's great.

Data plans are far cheaper and more generous in the US than in Canada, so I'm boycotting data plans here; I'd rather not support overpriced plans and can use WiFi to meet my needs until/unless the rates come dow.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

brad, you touched on several good points regarding the smartphones. I could see people like marketing executives or real estate agents using them and taking advantage of their numerous features to make things more efficient...for the rest of us consumers, it is more of a toy than anything, albeit a productive toy for some folks.

Regarding the GPS and maps apps/features...my understanding is the iPhone needs to get signal from the network to give accurate position and locate points of interest...but that will incur exorbitant roaming charges when you are overseas so does it somewhat defeat the purposes?

I feel more comfortable bringing my portable GPS or paper maps when travelling rather than getting a surprise 3 or 4-digit bills in the mail when I come back. 

I really like some of the apps for Iphone, i may get an older iPhone for a good deal and just try things out.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

You're right about the roaming fees for GPS etc.

Much as I love the idea of an iPhone (and truly love my iPod Touch), I'm actually buying an unlocked Nokia E71 which has many of the same capabilities (but with a standard keyboard, no touchscreen). When traveling in the US and Europe, my plan is to buy a pay-as-you-go local SIM card so I don't have to deal with the roaming fees. That's inconvenient from the standpoint of not having a fixed phone number, but when Google Voice becomes available to us Canadians that problem will be solved: you give out just one phone number to your friends and colleagues and it will ring on any phone you own no matter what its "real" phone number.

Virtually all my business travel and much of my vacation travel is in the US, and I'm really tired of paying $3/minute for cellphone calls when I'm there. Plus we go to France every two years to visit friends and family.


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a Blackberry. It's for work. On-call 24x7. Ugh. I guess you could say it's made my life worse. I'm looking forward to the day I can quit my IT job and get a simpler (though less paying but by then I wouldn't need such a high salary) job that doesn't have an electronic leash.

On the personal side of things, I wouldn't mind a smart phone. I've had an idea of what exactly I want since I first saw the Palm Pilot so many years ago. Unfortunately the current smart phones don't do entirely what I want yet but they're getting close. To be fair though of the devices, some of the functionality I want are services that which the phones can participate in now, it's just that the services aren't in place yet (or no one has thought of them yet.)


----------



## George (Apr 3, 2009)

I have an iPod touch, which gives me most of the "smartphone" features whenever I have a wifi connection. Thankfully, I have wifi at work, at home, and at most places in between. My mobile phone is a basic model from Virgin Mobile on a prepaid plan (I don't use it enough to warrant a monthly plan).

I'd like to get an iPhone so that I only have a single device to carry around, but I abhor the idea of paying a monthly stipend to a cell phone company for the privilege of using one. My plan is to pick up a used iPhone (there are plenty on eBay and Kijiji) and use it on the 7-11 "speakout" prepaid system. The 7-11 prepaid wireless uses the same network as Rogers, so an iPhone will work fine on that system even if it is "locked" to Rogers.

An iPhone with a monthly plan costs over $2500 spread over three years. A used iPhone on the 7-11 prepaid plan should cost less than $500. Somehow I don't think the benefit of wireless data for three years warrants the $2000 price difference.


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

I have an IPhone. Although it is more expensive than a regular phone the additional cost is offset by the productivity gains that the device delivers.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm planning to get an iPhone by the end of the month.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Word is Telus and Bell may offer iPhone services as well. It will be a good move for them to take a bite out of the GSM market that Rogers/Fido have dominated in Canada for so long. I will see how that goes and if prices will go down before making the jump.

I could see Telus getting anxious about this, the Winter Olympic is fast approaching and the potential revenues from international delegations with GSM phones are there. 

Speaking of Fido, i do believe they don't have the system access fee and they bill by the second so they are an attractive option for the frugal folks who also want to dabble in the latest and greatest.


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

I've got a HTC Touch... I know it's not as "in" as the iphone or blackberry, but my plan is only $42 all in, including dat so I can't complain.


----------



## onomatopoeia (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't have a cell phone at all!

28, married, nice job, no cell phone.

I'm living the high life


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

I have had an Android phone for a couple of weeks (Google's smartphone operating system). I was worried that it would make me feel chained to my desk, but instead I've found the opposite. My job is very slow during the summer. Having the email by my side means that I can run errands, take a walk outside etc, and still be available to solve problems when they arrise. We'll see if I still have the feeling of freedom in September when my busy season starts!

As for the data plan, I don't think that any amount of useful is going to justify the price I pay. But I pretty much knew that going in. So far the entertainment and productivity value isn't quite what I had hoped for, but the operating system is still new and growing fast, so I think that it will become more useful once more Canadian and/or touchscreen apps become available.


----------



## NorthernAlex (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a Nokia N95-8. 
My mobile office for me. Email, pdf's, stock orders, 5 m-pixel cam for my rental apartments before handing over the keys, great FREE 3rd party software.


----------



## michika (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a blackberry, and would love to dump it for the iPhone. 

I use it mostly for personal/personal-business purposes. I find its saved me quite a few times as I'm able to access email with it throughout the day rather then when I get home from my day job. I use it for texting and email primarily. I'm better able to manage my personal-business stuff and its shown by way of increased revenue and better reviews since I upgraded from a regular call only phone.

The downside is definitely the data plan cost. I have an everything unilimited plan; data, text, minutes, which costs me $120 including GST and Telus' monthly access fee.


----------



## sjweyman (Sep 24, 2009)

I am another user of the HTC Touch. This phone is absolutely great! I have no actual business need for the phone at present (I will in the future) but I still find it very very useful for daily life. I got it in Feb 2008 before the iPhone was released and I don't regret it at all. I use it for all of the following:

- Facebook (Kinoma Play, Skyfire)
- Twitter (Kinoma Play, Skyfire)
- Youtube (Kinoma Play, Skyfire)
- RSS feeds (Kinoma Play)
- Full web browsing including flash (Skyfire)
- News feeds (Kinoma Play)
- Remote streaming access to multimedia on my home computer - music, pictures, videos (Kinoma Play, Orb)
- Online radio stations (Kinoma Play)
- mp3 player (Kinoma Play)
- camera (built in)
- GPS using internet GPS software (live search mobile, google maps mobile, etc)
- Full GPS software that doesn't involve any data (iGuidance)
- Finding points of interest (live search mobile, google maps mobile, Yelp [Kinoma Play], iGuidance)
- Reminder notes / to do lists (built in)
- Voice recordings - record all meetings with my doctor, etc so I can go back and see exactly what was said (built in)
- Text messages sent to me from Google Calendar when my appointments are coming up (built in)
- Lots of games (been collecting windows mobile games for years)
- Calculator (built in)
- Unit conversion - speed, weight, etc (ConverterCE)
- Tracking expenses using budgeting software (Pocket Finance Diary)
- Bible - 4 versions of it (Olive Tree)
- Phone (obviously built in)
- texting (built in)
- weather updates (built in)
- instant messaging (palringo - includes msn, gtalk, yahoo, aim, etc)
- free long distance (skype, google voice, fring)
- flight tracking (Kinoma Play)
- all my email accounts, how could I forget? (built in)
- other google services - *finance*, 411, notebook, docs, spreadsheets, search, images, etc etc (Skyfire)
- watch / stopwatch / timer / alarm (mostly built in)

Unlimited data + voice mail + caller id + 200 txt msgs only costs $15/month. That's on top of my regular voice plan ... but I have a great deal on that too. All our bill for 2 cell phones with all these features + fees + high speed internet at home + taxes comes to about $110 per month. I think it's worth it. This is with Bell Aliant btw.

On the other hand I don't recommend the phone for the technically unsavvy. Windows Mobile isn't the best OS out there. It locks up or crashes every few days so I have to restart. A minor annoyance. I had to upgrade the ROM on the phone myself to enable the GPS functionality and get faster data rates + a newer version of windows mobile. The windows mobile interface is pretty crappy compared to the iPhone. However, if you get the Kinoma Play software it basically makes your phone as easy and fun to use as an iPhone. It should be the operating system for the phone instead of windows mobile 

You can also get unlimited tethered data to your laptop if you are willing to break a few of the terms of your contract a little bit ... which I'm not but I've heard of people who do this. I really would like tethering ... but I'll have to wait until it is allowed on my current plan or it becomes a lot cheaper.

Finally, one more plug for Kinoma Play. This is truly the best software ever made for windows mobile. Other than the things I already mentioned that I use it for it can do the following:
- make playlists including any content imaginable all mashed together, not just musc or mp3s (music, streams, videos, youtube, orb content, pictures, much more)
- picasa web albums on your phone
- a unique guide (Kinoma Guide) containing tons of podcasts, video comics, and tons of original content from places like ABC, CNN, NBC, National Geographic and on and on.
- audio books (using Audible)
- built in app store for downloading more cool apps
- clould backup and storage of files using box.net
- Flickr
- Image search (google, yahoo, bing)
- last.fm scrobbling (can't actually play music from it yet, but I'm sure that will come once last.fm allows it)
- Google Reader
- uploading pictures you've just taken to Facebook, Picasa, twitter, etc
- uploading videos you've just taken to YouTube
- integrated history of all content you've been looking at
- built in launcher for all other programs you have installed on the phone
- yes, it's that good. Spend the $30 if you have windows mobile ... now  There is a free version (Kinoma FreePlay) that is really great ... but the pay version is still way better!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

No. I have an el-cheapo cell phone from Speakout Wireless 

I don't feel any need for a smart phone.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I have an Iphone and I love it. It is my office away from the office. I was with FIDO before. I signed up during the CITY FIDO plan before Fido got bought by Rogers.

I have Unlimited incoming outgoing calls - $45
I have Unlimited Canadian Long distance - $20
I have biggest data plan and I have not gone over - $30
Visual Voice Mail - $15
System Access - $6.95

All in with tax - $134.02

Is it expensive, not really with what I do with it. I am very happy with the unlimited long distance and calls my business involves me being on the road a lot and on the phone a lot. Before I had unlimited I had $800 monthly phone bills when I was busy. I manage a building out in Oshawa so the long distance became a necessity as well. Now I use it to call my parents and customers that are far away. 

Due to the email access I have now set up an email for tenant complaints. This makes it much easier for me to track. 

All in all as cheap as I am this is one phone and service I think is good value for me.


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't have one either, but then I am in my RV parked on a beautiful beach in Baja, Mexico! Arrived yesterday after the 4,000 km drive. here until early March. RV fee 100 pesos or about $8.00CDN @ day. Huevos Rancheros for breakfast with fresh squeezed orange juice and coffee for $5.00CDN.
Life is good! 
Free wifi on the beach at the moment, does that count?


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a cell phone. My wife has a smart phone (Blackberry something or other). Our respective companies cover all the bills on these things so we have no idea how much these things cost.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

martinv said:


> I don't have one either, but then I am in my RV parked on a beautiful beach in Baja, Mexico! Arrived yesterday after the 4,000 km drive. here until early March. RV fee 100 pesos or about $8.00CDN @ day. Huevos Rancheros for breakfast with fresh squeezed orange juice and coffee for $5.00CDN.
> Life is good!
> Free wifi on the beach at the moment, does that count?


Who cares if your phone is smart when you are living the life of riley


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

I just re read my post and realize how many different ways posts come across. I wrote it a bit in jest but it truly is a wonderful situation. I also realize that work is a neccessary in order to be able to build capital and enjoy life. For those still working, the smart phones are probably a terrific invention but I do wonder sometimes if they ever turn them off. Thinking of their relationship with their spouse/partner here. This will be our tenth winter in Baja and since I turned 60 as well, the CPP monthly deposit of $98 will be welcomed. No, you can't always calculate retirement using the maximums.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep you sure got it. As property manager on call I'm supposed to be married to my phone. I have to admit i am very forgetful with my phone at times. Like sometimes I forget it where I can't hear it. I'm not that essential really.

If there's a fire call the fire dept
If there's a burglar call the police 
If someone's sick call the ambulance
If someone's dead it's not an emergency either death is permanent and I will be notified when I pick up my messages

My phone rings a lot so not answering the phone is an essential skill at times. It is essential to shut it off at times. 

 I'm so jealous of you being on the beach, SO jealous


----------



## fredos417 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm planning to get an iPhone by the end of the month. Although it is more expensive than a regular phone the additional cost is offset by the productivity gains that the device delivers.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

fredos417 said:


> I'm planning to get an iPhone by the end of the month. Although it is more expensive than a regular phone the additional cost is offset by the productivity gains that the device delivers.


While that might sound like rationalization, I think it's true. I have both an iPod Touch and a Nokia E71 smartphone. The E71 is regarded by many people (including many Nokia employees) as the best phone Nokia has ever produced. But after using it for the past four or five months, I can see why the iPhone is so popular. The Nokia's easy to use for the most basic functions (dialing and answering calls, writing text messages, getting your voicemail, taking photos), but you practically need an IT degree to do anything more advanced than that. And Nokia's counterpart to Apple's app store is cumbersome to use; I couldn't even get it to connect and gave up. Furthermore, when you plug the phone into your computer you get a bunch of unexplained options for how to connect (USB mass storage device, connect via Nokia's PC Connect software, etc.) and they don't work correctly. If you're want to update your phone with PC Connect and choose PC Connect mode, the computer shows the phone as unrecognized and it doesn't appear in PC Connect. Little glitches like that keep coming up and I've basically given up on using this expensive smartphone for anything but the most simple tasks that I could accomplish with a $20 cellphone. I like it and intend to keep it, but consider it a waste of money.

With the iPhone, everything just works; it's intuitive and simple enough to figure out on your own. And that's what people need: nobody has time to sit down and read through pages of instructions.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Plus the iphone is cool


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought an iPhone, and the phone is simply great. I stopped carrying laptop when going on vacation .


----------



## riuxspi (Oct 29, 2009)

canadianbanks said:


> I bought an iPhone, and the phone is simply great. I stopped carrying laptop when going on vacation .


With the iPhone, everything just works; it's intuitive and simple enough to figure out on your own. And that's what people need: nobody has time to sit down and read through pages of instructions.
___________________
Assurance retraite vie complementaire fr | Vie assurance retraite complementaire fr


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

canabiz said:


> Do you have one?
> 
> How much has it helped you/made your life easier? and in what way? Do you justify spending the monthly fees on it or do you get it through work?


I would love to own a smart phone (from a purely "gadget-phile" perspective), but I can't justify the fees given that:

- They're nowhere near my price-point, and I just can't justify such high costs.

- I have access to both a landline telephone and Internet service for most of the day.

- When I'm not at home or at work, I don't usually want to be contacted anyway. 


-Kris

(Disclaimer: I _do_ own a cellphone, but it's of the pay-as-you-go type, and I use it only very sparingly to make a couple of short phone calls per year.)


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

Dr_V said:


> I would love to own a smart phone (from a purely "gadget-phile" perspective), but I can't justify the fees given that:
> 
> - They're nowhere near my price-point, and I just can't justify such high costs.
> 
> ...


I'll save some ink, and ditto the above. 

Although, those iPhones sure are neat. Imagine being in a different town and knowing where the nearest Tim Horton's is within seconds, with the Timmy's app.


----------



## WhiteRockFinancialPlanner (Jan 3, 2010)

*Phone cost and preferences*

I used to have an HTC but switched to a Blackberry. Frankly.... MUCH BETTER. I don't do contracts anymore and buy my slightly used phones on ebay. I sold my last phone for what I bought it for and replaced it with a used Blackberry for the same price. 

I use my cell less than 50 minutes a month. I'm usually in my office during the day. I can text and call unlimited after 5pm with Fido (they've since changed the unlimited calling times). $30 / month all in including VM. To me that is already too much.

Don't get hooked with those "free phones" even if it's an iphone. You will pay the full price of the phone it will just take 2 or 3 years to do it. In the end, you are paying.


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a crackberry and a few of the people on the office do too. 

I've had one for 7 years or more I would guess, and do find it extemely useful for dealing with email and office communication when I travel, which is all over NA and Europe, although I'm traveling less now with a family that includes 3 kids. 

When in the office, how much time is wasted on it is probably high and the more gadgets the more wasted time from a work day point of view IMO.


----------



## John_Michaels (Dec 14, 2009)

Ben said:


> I'll save some ink, and ditto the above.
> 
> Although, those iPhones sure are neat. Imagine being in a different town and knowing where the nearest Tim Horton's is within seconds, with the Timmy's app.


Agreed with Ben & Dr_V. I have a cell phone through work and it's only for work. I believe if someone travels a lot for work,a smart phone is a mandatory tool, otherwise it's a toy. For my personal life, I currently don't need a cell phone and can't imagine the need for a smart phone. If I get one, it will be pay per use. My mind boggles at the ~$1,000+/- per year that people pay for a personal BB.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I pay more than that for my iphone and even for a cheapo like me it's a great deal because it is a mobile office. 

I have chosen to have unlimited everything but I would rather have a fixed cost than pay the crazy rates cell phone companies charge when you go over your limit or god forbid you call long distance. I manage a property out in Oshawa and just calling people when I was there was costing me a fortune.


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> I pay more than that for my iphone and even for a cheapo like me it's a great deal because it is a mobile office.
> 
> I have chosen to have unlimited everything but I would rather have a fixed cost than pay the crazy rates cell phone companies charge when you go over your limit or god forbid you call long distance. I manage a property out in Oshawa and just calling people when I was there was costing me a fortune.


Go Blackberry; go Canadian! 

Really just posting this so it shows up as the last updated message on the forum front page for this section and the closed thread can start lowering itself naturally.


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a BB curve from work and I love it. It because it keeps me informed while I'm traveling and I don't have to call the office. It also gives me something to do at times, or I can look busy/important during awkward times LOL

Several people I work with carry the BB and iPhone! I make fun of them, but I agree the iPhone is much better because of the Apps (they were ingenious to let people make their own to sell)

Maybe BB can hold on to the business market but I sure won't buy Rim stocks


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

As much as I hate Mac and cell phone bills... I think I'm gonna crack and get an iPhone

It's obviously just too handy for someone on the go, I just never wanted the bill

I often wish I could have traded stocks on the go, and it just dawned on me that the iPhone could easily pay for itself


----------



## Racer (Feb 3, 2010)

I have both a blackberry (work) and an Iphone (personal). I could possibly give one or the other up, but can't decide which. I feel like a drug dealer sometimes, lugging around 2 phones. 

The iphone has some pretty amazing apps, although I disabled data and only use the WiFi. Which is good because otherwise I wouldn't get any work done during the days...


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Racer said:


> The iphone has some pretty amazing apps, although I disabled data and only use the WiFi. Which is good because otherwise I wouldn't get any work done during the days...


My plan was to use a simple cheap cellphone for calls, and my iPod Touch for data over WiFi. That worked out pretty well, but then one day my home DSL line crapped out and it took two days for Bell to figure out what was going wrong. I work at home and can't work without an internet connection, so I added a data package to my phone plan to allow me to at least read my email and do some limited web browsing in emergencies like this.

3G access is nice to have (and Google mobile is awesome, especially with the GPS capabilities), but now I'm paying the price. I started out with a $20/month plan from Fido; now my bills are $70/month (including taxes) just because I added a data package. I only make three or four cellphone calls per month and I use the data feature maybe twice a month. So I'm going to stop the data plan and go back to $20/month. If my DSL dies again I'll just go work in the library.


----------



## maninblack (Aug 4, 2011)

brad said:


> While that might sound like rationalization, I think it's true. I have both an iPod Touch and a Nokia E71 smartphone. The E71 is regarded by many people (including many Nokia employees) as the best phone Nokia has ever produced. But after using it for the past four or five months, I can see why the iPhone is so popular. The Nokia's easy to use for the most basic functions (dialing and answering calls, writing text messages, getting your voicemail, taking photos), but you practically need an IT degree to do anything more advanced than that. And Nokia's counterpart to Apple's app store is cumbersome to use; I couldn't even get it to connect and gave up. Furthermore, when you plug the phone into your computer you get a bunch of unexplained options for how to connect (USB mass storage device, connect via Nokia's PC Connect software, etc.) and they don't work correctly. If you're want to update your phone with PC Connect and choose PC Connect mode, the computer shows the phone as unrecognized and it doesn't appear in PC Connect. Little glitches like that keep coming up and I've basically given up on using this expensive smartphone for anything but the most simple tasks that I could accomplish with a $20 cellphone. I like it and intend to keep it, but consider it a waste of money. flash player download
> 
> With the iPhone, everything just works; it's intuitive and simple enough to figure out on your own. And that's what people need: nobody has time to sit down and read through pages of instructions.


Honestly I work in a company that develops applications and mostly games for Iphones, although I'm involved into this sphere I use Iphone only at work. In reality I use Android based phone and probably that's a bit more complicated but Android market allows lots of apps and software for free, with Apple the situation is different. It's not only costly to buy it, but very expensive to maintain it, of course if you'd like to use all it's functions and not simply for calling. If you need only calls then you can easily buy something less expensive, really.


----------



## awowpalmer (Aug 11, 2011)

I currently own an iPhone and I would be nothing without it!

My iCal keeps me organized and on time with all the meetings I have. Not only that, but the apps that Apple has available.

I don't know if anyone's noticed but QR codes are all around advertisements now and I find that having a smartphone will definitely be easier to get around places and also get deals with these QR codes!


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

I bought my iPhone 3GS a couple of years ago. Prior to the iPhone I had a plain vanilla Samsung analogue cell phone. I must say it's the most useful gadget that I've ever owned. At the time I purchased my iPhone I was shopping for a Golf GPS device, a gadget that costs around $200 plus monthly subscription fees. iPhone on the other hand has an app that does the same thing at a cost of $25 with no monthly fees. I was also in the market at the time for a portable auto GPS device - it was $150 for a Magellan device or $70 for Navigon an iPhone GPS app that works just as good as a standalone device. Purchasing iPhone was a no brainer for me. Of course, my monthly mobile fees went up - but I still think its worth it based on how much I use it.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

I've just gone from an ancient flip phone to a Blackberry given to me for work, and I have to admit, it comes in handy at times. Paying for it myself, I probably wouldn't bother, but at no cost to me, it replaces my home phone, cell phone, has GPS, calendar, e-mail etc.

I do find the GPS isn't great, sometimes it can't locate me, other times it can't locate anything. Does anyone know if this is a Blackberry issue, a network issue or just a general GPS issue?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a Blackberry issue. iPhones use cell towers to get a quick location and then fine tune with GPS and the accelerometer for direction (so it's actually much faster and more accurate than standalone GPS) However, to save battery, iPhone GPS is only refreshed every 5 or 10 sec which is pretty slow for some applications

I can't even list all the devices the iPhone can replace, the list is endless. I have used it to do tasks better than several $1000 standalone devices did and because it connects with the internet, it saves me from connecting those devices to a computer to share/edit/process the data (it is a mobile computer already)

A cool thing I seen recently: an iPhone can take a full surround picture (not just 360, up and down as well) and process/share it instantly with location data


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a Blackberry with Verizon through work. I have the Nationwide Plus Canada Plan which is 900 day time minutes to/from anywhere in the US/Canada, 1000 evening minutes and all the data I need for $80 I think it is. There are other plans that are cheaper.

I also have a free local Calgary number that I have forwarded to the phone for anyone that wants to call me locally.

www.freephoneline.ca

Getting a phone from the US is a great alternative with these free phone number providers.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

no smart phone here. I do have a cell phone...somewhere. 

I don't want any "apps". I don't use GPS, (except the chartplotter and fuel economy gauge in my boat).

I did the math with the dataplans and it was like $1700 for 3 years... no thanks

If they had a free 1 day course on how to use one, I might be more likely to get one. but this culture of getting something in the mail, and then trying to be the coolest within a community by having the best apps or knowing tricks and such...just doesn't appeal to me in the slightest. I guess I'm officially old.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

hystat said:


> I did the math with the dataplans and it was like $1700 for 3 years... no thanks
> 
> If they had a free 1 day course on how to use one, I might be more likely to get one. but this culture of getting something in the mail, and then trying to be the coolest within a community by having the best apps or knowing tricks and such...just doesn't appeal to me in the slightest. I guess I'm officially old.


IBM just called PC's the equivalent of typewriters, which I think I've said a dozen times on this forum. Did you make that post on a typewriter, old man?

My data plan cost me $25/month in Canada and it costs less in Europe. Data does everything, including voice and text now. I get my voicemail in my email, text in a text app

Using an app is easier than using a PC program


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> My data plan cost me $25/month in Canada and it costs less in Europe. Data does everything, including voice and text now. I get my voicemail in my email, text in a text app
> 
> Using an app is easier than using a PC program


Just to make sure I understand; your cell phone plan with data? is $25 a month....including all taxes, access etc?
Last time I checked it seemed more like $80 plus taxes per month.

At $25 I could be interested.

Then again I don't really know what an app is yet.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I can get the basic data package for $25/mo on top of my current phone deal which is about $18 (group plan - bell) 
my $18 plan is usually $30 a month, so I figure $55 to $75 with data would be typical
I don't want to be watching the clock on data usage either so the base pkg probably would drive me batty.

bottom line: I think my life is more enjoyable without one


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

martinv said:


> Just to make sure I understand; your cell phone plan with data? is $25 a month....including all taxes, access etc?
> Last time I checked it seemed more like $80 plus taxes per month.
> 
> At $25 I could be interested.
> ...


An app is just a program designed for smartphones

That's because the Telco's have probably hired more marketeers to fool you than engineers to improve their networks. "Let's give them subsidized smartphones since most of them live pay to pay, then tell them they need to pay for voice per min, voicemail, text, call display etc etc and then charge them for it all over again with a data plan" Back in the day, they used to tell people you required a landline to get DSL internet lol. It was always a hassle to get naked DSL, which is now widely accepted, as will be data only plans. Paying for a text messages or voicemail is like paying to make this post or for email

The market for mobile semiconductors has already surpassed PC semiconductors and it's growing while PC's are declining


----------



## greeny (Jan 31, 2011)

I own Blackberry. I love my smartphone. In many situations he is a really big helper. iPhone presents the smartphone which is more ideal for apps. On the other hand, Blackberry is more on business things.


----------



## MrPolarZero (Aug 13, 2011)

I also want to get an iphone but its just too common. Most people have an iphone than other smartphone devices..


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

MrPolarZero said:


> I also want to get an iphone but its just too common. Most people have an iphone than other smartphone devices..


The Android is the most common smartphone now. If you want to be unique, try Windows Phone 7!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MrPolarZero said:


> I also want to get an iphone but its just too common. Most people have an iphone than other smartphone devices..


I see that as the major benefit. More users = more apps and accessories

Unless you just care about looking "different"


----------

